# Wally world light tent



## ashaw (Jun 13, 2007)

For $49.00 I'll give it try.  Comes with 16x16 compact light tent that folds up into a carrying case. Has to lamps - only 20 watts not very bright and a compact tripod.  

Picture with only the two supplied lamps.









Picture with two lamps plus flash








Opinion: Not bad for the money.  The thing I like the most is it's compact design. folds up into a small carrying case stores anywhere.
Not happy with just the lamps.  Need to get brighter bulbs but with the flash, did not get any wash-out either.

Alan


----------



## Randy_ (Jun 13, 2007)

How about a picture of the light tent, itself?  And could you tell us a little more about the lights?  Thanks.


----------



## Texatdurango (Jun 13, 2007)

Photos look good, better than mine but I wonder how much of the clarity is from the camera itself.

Could you shoot a photo just using the camera and flash so we can see the difference the tent makes?

Thanks,
George


----------



## ashaw (Jun 13, 2007)

This is a picture of the whole package.  The two lights are halogen lights.





<br />


----------



## ashaw (Jun 13, 2007)

George
I'll will do that tomorrow. All I have right now are pictures with-out flash and without light tent.  The camera is a Fuji about 5 years old. Takes good pictures not alot of bells or whistle on it.


----------



## Texatdurango (Jun 13, 2007)

Thanks.  I have been thinking of getting one of these tents but just have an old Kodak 4 megapixle camera, and probably like yours, no bells or whistles.  When it comes to flash, it's either on or off![]


----------



## DKF (Jun 14, 2007)

I purchased the same exact tent and am very happy with it.  I did replace the bulbs with 50w bulbs and it makes a big difference.  I have not tried shooting any with the flash on though....All in all, I am satisfied as well...


----------



## les-smith (Jun 14, 2007)

Is the light tent an online item or an in the store item.  I couldn't find it online.


----------



## ashaw (Jun 14, 2007)

Here the link to walmart.com.   http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=5030889


----------



## GoodTurns (Jun 14, 2007)

you can get the exact same kit at Ritz Camera for $89!!!![V][V][V]

yes, I did...[!]

decent kit, worth a lot closer to $50 than $89....[xx(]


----------



## DKF (Jun 15, 2007)

I found the kit at the store....it was $49.99............


----------



## Texatdurango (Jun 15, 2007)

Well, this morning our local Walmart had three of these tents, now they have two!

Taking a suggestion from above, I purchased two extra 50W bulbs and switched out with the original 20w bulbs.

It's going to take some time figuring out where best to place the lights but so far I am really pleased with the difference, here is a pen I turned last night, it is much clearer and brighter than my previous photos.

Alan, thanks, I'm glad you started this thread!



<br />


----------



## rhahnfl (Jun 16, 2007)

Me too... our Wal Mart is one lower in stock now also. They had five now have four. []  I think I'll get some larger bulbs also. Pretty nice for the money. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Fred (Jun 17, 2007)

This looks to me to be a good investment for those of you interested in taking photographs without too many problems.

A couple of important suggestions I might offer ... be sure the placement of the lighting used is (1) not too close to the fabric sides. This will help prevent possible 'hot spots', and (2) make sure the lights are NOT aimed into the camera lens at all. A diffusion disc of frosted plastic (professional camera store as a source) in front of the lights (be careful of heat melting them) will help out here. Another method is to use white cardboard as a tent for the sides of the camera lens that is facing the lights. I use them simply propped up against the lens and the light diffusing material - watch for possible shadows. (3) Try using a polarizing filter and test for enhancements in color and fine detail. These filters DO NOT work well with fluorescent lighting but should help when using these halogen lamps. Be sure to let the halogen lamps get up to temperature before making the photograph. []


----------



## PaulD (Jun 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ashaw_
> <br />For $49.00 I'll give it try.  Comes with 16x16 compact light tent that folds up into a carrying case. Has to lamps - only 20 watts not very bright and a compact tripod.
> Alan



Alan, the rap on this particular model is the camera stand.  If you have more of a professional model digital camera, this stand tends to tip very easily.  It works fine with the compact cameras, but most people end of using their regular camera tripods instead of that little thing with the bigger cameras.


----------

